# English Muffin Recipe



## philly29 (Feb 10, 2007)

*Instructions*


Use any standard roll , making a very soft dough.
Knead lightly until smooth and elastic.
Work down and when light again roll out with rolling pin to about one-fourth inch in thickness.
Cut in circles.
When light, bake on ungreased hot griddle.
As soon as they are brown on one side, turn them over.
When both sides are browned, bake more slowly until finished.
They may be browned on the griddle and then may be put into the oven to finish baking.
A modification of this may be made by adding enough flour to make a drop batter.
Let it rise until light.
Drop batter into large, greased English muffin rings, arranged on a greased baking sheet.
Bake in a hot oven until nearly done.
Turn rings upside down and complete baking at 400-450 degrees F.).


----------

